# I demand to know what is going on.



## Blastoise Fortooate

I demand to know what is going on.

((Curse you, Fool of April.))

Also, it's _adorable_ that the little corner-of-the-post things are misspelled.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I concur. who sweet bro and hella jeff'd the forums?

EDIT: and my epic avatar has been replaced with 'unreal air'

EDIT2: We've been tricked. worse, we've been _bamboozled._


----------



## mewtini

I also demand to know. WHY ALL THIS SWEET BRO AND HELLA JEFF IT'S HURTING MY BRAIN! And WE'RE BEING PRANKED?! What happened to the beautiful Scyther Slash style...


----------



## Glace

SWEET BRO AND HELLA JEFF SHALL PERISH IN THE FLAMES CASUED BY MAH LAZER EYESS!


----------



## Not Meowth

we still get to use this theme after april fool's right


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I'm scared. I don't liek at all.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Oh thank god fonts still work. I need my Verdana, man.


----------



## Spoon

Haha, this is genius and oddly adorable! :D


----------



## Not Meowth

Blastoise said:


> Oh thank god fonts still work. I need my Verdana, man.


Stop lowering the tone man


----------



## Superbird

WE SHOULD TOTALLY GET TO USE THIS AFTER APRIL FOOLS.

Please, Butterfree, please?


----------



## ....

Hell yes. 

That's all there is to say about the matter. Except that we lost ALL THE THEMES. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

They'll be back. hopefully this kinda makes my eyes burn, either from awesomeness or all of the bright conflicting colors.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I want my avi back!!!!! D':


----------



## Glace

This is lagging my comp so badly now


----------



## Superbird

I see nothing wrong with anyone else's avatars...?


----------



## ....

Look at your post.


----------



## Superbird

Still nothing. Maybe it only does that for people who have avatars showing up at the top of a post instead of the side?


----------



## mewtini

FUUUUU YOU'RE LUCKY MY EYES HURT!


----------



## Superbird

Yep.

HEY, EVERYONE! If you go to User Control Panel>Options and change post layout from horizontal to Vertical, everyone's avatars will be back.


----------



## shy ♡

Superbird said:


> Yep.
> 
> HEY, EVERYONE! If you go to User Control Panel>Options and change post layout from horizontal to Vertical, everyone's avatars will be back.


Or, change it from vertical to horizontal so you can enjoy the beauty of the unreal air?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Happy april fools day.

MAGGYOS!~ *squeals*

This is the most adorable april fools day trick EVER. Maggyos are my favorite generation 5 Pokémon. <3

The banner's a bit... weird though.

EDIT: ...my Epic Ayakashi avatar is gone ._.


----------



## Zero Moment

Mawile said:


> Hell yes.
> 
> That's all there is to say about the matter. Except that we lost ALL THE THEMES. ALL OF THEM.


THIS IS STUPID
*Throws theme*
Theme (on each bounce): dumb dumb stupid dumb dumb


----------



## Pwnemon

Yeah, seeing as I live in America, I had X'd out of this site about twenty minutes ago and just come back and I was like "what" and I just got it now because of this thread. Dem stinkin brits get their april fools day before i do.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Okay this is the most tasteless prank yet.
I already hate everything about MSPaint Adventures/Homestuck/whatever. This style is giving me /migraines/


----------



## Zero Moment

dum8 dum8 stupid dum8 dum8...


----------



## Eclipse

At first I flipped out thinking Chrome mixed up my bookmarks ahahaha.

I REALLY LIKE THIS THEME MAN.


----------



## Green

WHAT COULD YOU POSSIBLY HAVE THAT CHROME MIXED UP BOOKMARKS WITH

OH GOD DO YOU LOOK AT BRIGHT BEAUTIFUL FLATULENT GERMAN FISH (CALLED FISK BTW) PORN

B/C I APPROV OF THIS


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Oh this is glorious.


----------



## Green

GUYS I WILL BET STUNFISK (WHICH IS GERMAN FOR "STUNFISH") GETS SOME MAD TITS

CHARIZARD IS OVERATED

EDIT: OR SHOULD I SAY...

....

....
...
...
...


STUNTITS


----------



## Pwnemon

it's like this background actually physically makes those who post in it /stupider/.

oh god butterfree what have you done


----------



## Eclipse

I ENJOY MY RULE 34 OF FISH

A DAILY DOSE OF OMEGA 3 ON THE SCREEN MAN!

Also, I lol'd at the "NO no" forum markers. This is just an epic skin.


----------



## Zero Moment

HUGE WITCH
And where are all the 8uckets?


----------



## Seritinajii

With all these unreal airs, I think we'll soon have lifdoff.


----------



## Zero Moment

SOMEONE DID THE IMAGE THING IN MY SIGGY WRONG


----------



## Crazy Linoone

THIS IS THE MOST FABULOUS THING THAT HAS HAPPEN 2 DIS FROUM.


----------



## Zero Moment

MY SIGGY IS BORDERLINE PORNOGRAPHIC :DDDDDDDD


----------



## Negrek

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> MY SIGGY HAS TONS OF PR0N IN IT :DDDDDDDD


Dude. Get that smut out of there before I ban you.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

This isn't a prank. A prank involves tricking someone in falling for a practical joke of some kind. I just clicked onto the forum and suddenly my eyes are being assaulted.


----------



## Zero Moment

Dark Shocktail said:


> This isn't a prank. A prank involves tricking someone in falling for a practical joke of some kind. I just clicked onto the forum and suddenly my eyes are being assaulted.


th4t w4s th3 pr4nk. th3 l1nk tr1ck3d you 1nto cl1ck1ng 1t, 4nd th3 styl3 1s th3 jok3.


----------



## Zero Moment

Dark Shocktail said:


> This isn't a prank. A prank involves tricking someone in falling for a practical joke of some kind. I just clicked onto the forum and suddenly my eyes are being assaulted.


th4t w4s th3 pr4nk. th3 l1nk tr1ck3d you 1nto cl1ck1ng 1t, 4nd th3 styl3 1s th3 jok3.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Dark Shocktail said:


> This isn't a prank. A prank involves tricking someone in falling for a practical joke of some kind. I just clicked onto the forum and suddenly my eyes are being assaulted.


This.
And I don't appreciate my /legitimate complaint/ about getting a migraine from this layout being ignored in favor of "LOL THIS IS GREAT".


----------



## PK

This is the greatest site theme ever and it should stay forever


----------



## Tailsy

TOO BAD THIS LAYOUT IS ~TOO FABULOUS~ 4 U

edit: alternatively i suggest staring at my sig
i find that it usually solves my problems
so pretty


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Stunfisk... I'm always misreading that as "Stinkfist"

I guess that's what I get for being a Tool fan.


----------



## shy ♡

Zora of Termina said:


> This.
> And I don't appreciate my /legitimate complaint/ about getting a migraine from this layout being ignored in favor of "LOL THIS IS GREAT".


Hahaha no. If you had a migraine from this layout you would not still be on the forum, you would not be on the computer at all. Get over yourself.


----------



## see ya

Well I hope you guys are happy with your little prank. You just made Big Red Cherry Bomb sick and nearly have a seizure because he wanted to come here and check his RP.

Good going, guys.


----------



## H-land

I heard idle discussion
Of some sort of confusion
Of forums filled with Maggyo,
So to the forums I did go.

The pages touched by Hella Jeff
Overflowèd with Stunfisk
The bright, bold colors burned my eyes
And all that I could ask was "Why?"

"Why would anypony want
For a whole website to exeunt
Such a noisy, boisterous theme,
Even to fulfill a meme?"

I must conclude my typing here;
To carry on, I truly fear
Might do something not quite right
To my already flawed  eyesight.


----------



## nastypass

I would say "in before mad", but I'd be wrong.  I'd also sound retarded.


----------



## see ya

Look, I don't care about the prank. Sure it's not my cup of tea, but whatever. It's April Fools. 

When I hear my friend (and boyfriend as well, natch) on MSN just stop by to check on his RPs, and then he has to get off the computer because suddenly he's shaking and feeling very nauseous, it becomes a damn problem. I'm sitting here worried if he's going to be alright. 

How about a little more thought before making something like this? Or at least a prank that doesn't trigger possibly-epileptic reactions, please?


----------



## spaekle

Fucking stunfisk.


----------



## PK

the longer I stay the more pain I am in


----------



## surskitty

surskitty said:


> TOO BAD THIS LAYOUT IS ~TOO FABULOUS~ 4 U
> 
> edit: alternatively i suggest staring at my sig
> i find that it usually solves my problems
> so pretty


This layout is way cool :D


----------



## Ether's Bane

This layout is legendary.


----------



## Tailsy

Tailsy said:


> This layout is way cool :D


hahahaha Tailsy, you know it! You're just like me! Who would have known?


----------



## Shiranui

i warned you about crazy forums, bro.

i told you, dog.


----------



## opaltiger

Sunflower said:


> Look, I don't care about the prank. Sure it's not my cup of tea, but whatever. It's April Fools.
> 
> When I hear my friend (and boyfriend as well, natch) on MSN just stop by to check on his RPs, and then he has to get off the computer because suddenly he's shaking and feeling very nauseous, it becomes a damn problem. I'm sitting here worried if he's going to be alright.
> 
> How about a little more thought before making something like this? Or at least a prank that doesn't trigger possibly-epileptic reactions, please?


I'm sorry. I don't know why everyone is ignoring your posts. Unfortunately I don't have access to the style controls in the admin control panel, or I'd switch it off (or at least default to some other style). I suggest you PM Negrek or Butterfree about it.


----------



## Negrek

Doc Scratch said:


> I'm sorry. I don't know why everyone is ignoring your posts. Unfortunately I don't have access to the style controls in the admin control panel, or I'd switch it off (or at least default to some other style). I suggest you PM Negrek or Butterfree about it.


Last I heard Big Red Cherry Bomb was fine.

P.S. What makes you think I don't get the reference?


----------



## shy ♡

Doc Scratch said:


> I'm sorry. I don't know why everyone is ignoring your posts. Unfortunately I don't have access to the style controls in the admin control panel, or I'd switch it off (or at least default to some other style). I suggest you PM Negrek or Butterfree about it.


The post wasn't ignored, it was simply dealt with elsewhere.


----------



## opaltiger

D'Hoffryn said:


> Last I heard Big Red Cherry Bomb was fine.
> 
> P.S. What makes you think I don't get the reference?


Even if he's fine, Zora complained as well. And even if they're both lying for whatever reason, why would you not err on the side of caution?

(If you do it's even better.)


----------



## Shiranui

Are people really so dependent on these forums, though, that they can't chill out about it for a day?

this isn't permanent ololol.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

> Photosensitive epilepsy (PSE) is a form of epilepsy in which seizures are triggered by visual stimuli that form patterns in time or space, such as flashing lights, *bold, regular patterns,* or regular moving patterns.


I'd say this layout fits the bill. And yes, I am concerned about BRCB, but it's not just him. This is being shown as the default skin, putting guests at risk of such a reaction.


----------



## see ya

Doc Scratch said:


> I'm sorry. I don't know why everyone is ignoring your posts. Unfortunately I don't have access to the style controls in the admin control panel, or I'd switch it off (or at least default to some other style). I suggest you PM Negrek or Butterfree about it.


Already done. 



D'Hoffryn said:


> Last I heard Big Red Cherry Bomb was fine.


Yes, he was eventually fine, but that's not the point. What if he wasn't? What if there's someone who is affected worse by this? Is it _really_ worth taking the risk for a joke? I don't care if the prank keeps going. Just tone the colors down somewhat. Then everybody's happy.


----------



## surskitty

Gotta say, the colour scheme does give me a headache.  :(  [goes to bed]


----------



## Negrek

Dark Shocktail said:


> I'd say this layout fits the bill. And yes, I am concerned about BRCB, but it's not just him. This is being shown as the default skin, putting guests at risk of such a reaction.


Bold, repeating patterns like what? The colors are obviously eye-scarring (that being the point), but that's about the only part of the style that's visually offensive in more than a purely cerebral way. I imagine you could have problems as a result of highly saturated colors like this, but I've never heard of it before, and it certainly wasn't something I would have anticipated.

Working on what to do about it.


----------



## Eclipse

... I click a link and it turns into this?

I'm not complaining though. :D


----------



## Sypl

I think the style changes every half hour because it changed on a half hour.


----------



## Tailsy

No, it's just less likely to give people sad times now. I would assume.


----------



## Noctowl

My background has changed. How odd. It was the ugly derpfish thing but now its some ms paint adventures stuff. O.o


----------



## Worst Username Ever

wtf is this.

I understand the april Fools thing and all that, but I want my Scyther Slash back.

-_-


----------



## Tailsy

-__________-

april fools' is fun you guuuys


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

surskitty said:


> -__________-
> 
> april fools' is fun you guuuys


Yeah. I mean, I'm sorry for BRCB and Zora and our other weak-eyed members, but all the admins were trying to do was make this a FUCKIN NANCHO PARTY and you guys are like "bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeh change". It's one day.


----------



## Zhorken

I have to say this new style actually looks good, especially considering I watched it come together on short notice. /o/


----------



## Espeon

Zhorken said:


> I have to say this new style actually looks good, especially considering I watched it come together on short notice. /o/


Well, except for the comic sans MS, hehe.
I must say, I do love the giant apple/pumpkin thing in the bottom right of the screen which appears occasionally!

(Also kind of sad that it doesn't change colour when I click on it, or something.)


----------



## RespectTheBlade

THIS IS AWESOME LETS KEEP IT LIKE THIS FOREVER YES?


----------



## Not Meowth

Shiranui said:


> Are people really so dependent on these forums, though, that they can't chill out about it for a day?


Should they _have to_ avoid tCoD for a day because everyone else thinks it's pretty cool to have everything ridiculously garish and eye-hurting? I mean it was pretty funny for all of three minutes but then it really started to fuck up my head.

Anyway, at least it's toned down now. And if we all get the Joltik style Kratos had in that other thread all will be forgiven


----------



## Superbird

I'm liking this new style much better than the last one. At least it doesn't kill my eyes. 

And yes, Bachuru style will mean all will be forgiven.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

I would also appreciate Joltik style.


----------



## Adriane

Cap'n Sofa said:


> Yeah. I mean, I'm sorry for BRCB and Zora and our other weak-eyed members, but all the admins were trying to do was make this a FUCKIN NANCHO PARTY and you guys are like "bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeh change". It's one day.


... 'weak-eyed members'? Please avoid ableist remarks. Also my vision is fine and the other style made me nauseous.


----------



## ....

...I found a pumpkin.


----------



## nastypass

heyyyy what happened to my stunfisk yo

i want my stunfisk back


----------



## surskitty

I like stunfisk, but if it's causing people problems (and it was starting to give me a headache) then that's not exactly good.  :|


----------



## Mad MOAI

I didn't have any problems with the previous layout, but if other people did, it's okay to take it down... even though I liked the maggyos all over the screen. :< Maybe there should be a maggyo style too to make up for it. *slapped*

Also, didn't Big Red Cherry Bomb (i still call him/her FMC all the time hehe) say he/she was female about a year ago? o_o


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

Flüttershy ♥;479913 said:
			
		

> ... 'weak-eyed members'? Please avoid ableist remarks. Also my vision is fine and the other style made me nauseous.


Okay, BRCB is actually disabled, which does really suck. But how the hell else am I supposed to describe you people who are...pained by contrasting brightness? See, that's long-winded and kind of odd sounding. Please give me a term to use next time if you don't like mine.

If it helps, my eyes get to be weak in their own different way by not being able to read this text if it's a foot from my face without some sort of vision aid.

On a slightly different note, I think we should keep both of these styles as "FUCKIN NANCHO PARTY Style" (with some warning about bright colors) and "Beatdown (Strider Style)"


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

NOOOOOOO
NOT YOU COMIC SANS


----------



## boss

Shiranui said:


> Are people really so dependent on these forums, though, that they can't chill out about it for a day?


apparently lmao!

i am loving the complaining in this thread. QUICK, SOMEONE ELSE FREAK OUT


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Oh. There is a thread on this.
Well then allow me to say: This is fucking ridiculous. And the attitudes being thrown around aren't any better. ~Get over it~ ~Just a joke bro~ ~APRIL FOOLS LOL~, Fuck the lot of you - some people have serious reactions to bright colours, and it's already caused some physical illness just coming here. It has nothing to do with ~Oh it's only a day~, there is an immediate reaction just for coming to the site for some. 
Then Zora got told to 'get over herself', BRCB's issue was ignored largely, didn't somebody say April Fools is fun? Because that's spot on, it's certainly meant to be, and this fucking _isn't._



Cap'n Sofa said:


> Yeah. I mean, I'm sorry for BRCB and Zora and our other weak-eyed members, but all the admins were trying to do was make this a FUCKIN NANCHO PARTY and you guys are like "bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeh change". It's one day.


Gee, so fucking sorry for being _weak eyed_, but I can't even handle the toned down style because it's in blaring fucking white ala Minimal Dewgong. That's all well and good if /you can change it/, but now we can't.
I'm fine with staying off the forum for a day, too, but now I'm told some of my best friends, and my girlfriend to boot, having to lay down and feeling sick and being told to get over themselves. I have a goddamn migraine and dizziness as is now and am going to have to go lay down. Get over _your_selves. This isn't amusing, this isn't [lol homestuck reference], this is abusive and fucked up.


----------



## Adriane

DJ P0N-3 said:


> Oh. There is a thread on this.
> Well then allow me to say: This is fucking ridiculous. And the attitudes being thrown around aren't any better. ~Get over it~ ~Just a joke bro~ ~APRIL FOOLS LOL~, Fuck the lot of you - some people have serious reactions to bright colours, and it's already caused some physical illness just coming here. It has nothing to do with ~Oh it's only a day~, there is an immediate reaction just for coming to the site for some.
> Then Zora got told to 'get over herself', BRCB's issue was ignored largely, didn't somebody say April Fools is fun? Because that's spot on, it's certainly meant to be, and this fucking _isn't._


We're tryyyyying to get this all resolved. Infractions and warnings have been issued, and I'd like to take the moment to tell everyone that just because today is a silly holiday, that doesn't mean you're exempt from the rules, either.



> Gee, so fucking sorry for being _weak eyed_, but I can't even handle the toned down style because it's in blaring fucking white ala Minimal Dewgong. That's all well and good if /you can change it/, but now we can't.


I have mentioned this before to opal; the only people who are capable of changing anything are Butterfree and Negrek :\



> I'm fine with staying off the forum for a day, too, but now I'm told some of my best friends, and my girlfriend to boot, having to lay down and feeling sick and being told to get over themselves. I have a goddamn migraine and dizziness as is now and am going to have to go lay down. Get over _your_selves. This isn't amusing, this isn't [lol homestuck reference], this is abusive and fucked up.


I agree, and the mod team is taking a more assertive approach at discouraging put-downs and hipsterisms, both intentional and unintentional (this was recently discussed).


----------



## opaltiger

> Gee, so fucking sorry for being weak eyed, but I can't even handle the toned down style because it's in blaring fucking white ala Minimal Dewgong. That's all well and good if /you can change it/, but now we can't.


As a stop-gap measure: try this.


----------



## King Clam




----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I'm sorry to anybody I offended with any of the stuff I said, it really does suck for you. You're right that this shouldn't be mandatory. Still, I don't think that so many bad reactions to this could have been anticipated.

ALTERNATIVELY, if you people would rather not see me around I could leave for a week or so. The people who would care can already contact me other ways.

Sorry.


----------



## shy ♡

DJ P0N-3 said:


> Oh. There is a thread on this.
> Well then allow me to say: This is fucking ridiculous. And the attitudes being thrown around aren't any better. ~Get over it~ ~Just a joke bro~ ~APRIL FOOLS LOL~, Fuck the lot of you - some people have serious reactions to bright colours, and it's already caused some physical illness just coming here. It has nothing to do with ~Oh it's only a day~, there is an immediate reaction just for coming to the site for some.
> Then Zora got told to 'get over herself', BRCB's issue was ignored largely, didn't somebody say April Fools is fun? Because that's spot on, it's certainly meant to be, and this fucking _isn't._
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, so fucking sorry for being _weak eyed_, but I can't even handle the toned down style because it's in blaring fucking white ala Minimal Dewgong. That's all well and good if /you can change it/, but now we can't.
> I'm fine with staying off the forum for a day, too, but now I'm told some of my best friends, and my girlfriend to boot, having to lay down and feeling sick and being told to get over themselves. I have a goddamn migraine and dizziness as is now and am going to have to go lay down. Get over _your_selves. This isn't amusing, this isn't [lol homestuck reference], this is abusive and fucked up.


The style _was changed_. It was bright coloured and was changed to white. How is that doing nothing exactly? The entire theme was changed within half an hour because of complaints, even though the majority of the forum enjoyed it, because yes, it did bother and even hurt some people, which should not and was not ignored.

Look, I suffer from migraines, and I know that I sure as hell am not going to post on a forum when I get one. (I'm not going to try and invalidate you getting one from a plain white forum, because we're all special snowflakes, but please do acknowledge that _changing the entire theme is not doing nothing_.)


----------



## Superbird

OH MY GOD

Everyone, try Opal's link. Joltik style! And it isn't all white anymore!


----------



## Mewtwo

I know, right? I usually hate yellow, but this style isn't eye-hurting yellow. I actually like this shade of yellow.


----------



## Whirlpool

Why does it say "Bachuru style by Kratos Aurion" at the bottom of the style? If that's true, is Kratos behind all of this?

But thank you so much. :D

Edit: But wait, it links to Pathos. So confused. :/


----------



## Coloursfall

:C  Oh goodness I'm sorry that my reaction to the colours caused so much trouble, guys.  I just tend to respond really badly to bright/clashing colours, patterns of black and white (like tile floors, they make me dizzy after a few seconds), and flashing gifs for longer than a second or two. I rested for a while last night and feel a lot better. (also thanks to Kusa for telling me about the archive mode, that was helpful)

The white style is nice though, even if I'm not a Homestuck fan, and I really like the Joltik one, which I'm using now.  I hope this one stays O:

Again, I'm sorry. OTL


----------



## surskitty

Please don't apologise for speaking up that you had a problem.  If you've got a problem, you should say it rather than be uncomfortable in silence.


----------



## Zhorken

Whirlpool said:


> Why does it say "Bachuru style by Kratos Aurion" at the bottom of the style? If that's true, is Kratos behind all of this?
> 
> But thank you so much. :D
> 
> Edit: But wait, it links to Pathos. So confused. :/


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's an accident.  The link redirects to the last poster in thread 1964, and it presumably pointed at Kratos when it was copied.  It should point to Kratos's profile directly.


EDIT: Also, seconding Tailskitty's above post.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Right. Your friends were right to be concerned about you and say something; it would have been preferable if they'd kept slightly cooler heads, but as they were worried that's understandable.

I'm glad to see that you're feeling better, though!

@Whirlpool: I didn't put that there and frankly am mildly miffed with whichever admin did for precisely that reason. Credit could've waited until after, dammit. >|


----------



## Negrek

Kratos Aurion said:


> @Whirlpool: I didn't put that there and frankly am mildly miffed with whichever admin did. Credit could've waited until after, dammit. >|


HOW DO I USE COMPUTER

HOW DO I SUBTLETY AND TACT

GUHHHH

Some things seem like good ideas at four in the morning.


----------



## nothing to see here

I guess I must be the only one who has no idea what this stuff is.

I see the Dewgong in the logo is replaced by some little armless dude with sunglasses, and there's what appears to be a pile of muppets in the corner, and the font is different... but... I don't really get the joke, other than the "change the forum style to something weird" part.



> NOOOOOOO
> NOT YOU COMIC SANS


Also, why do so many Internet people have an irrational hatred for this font?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> Also, why do so many Internet people have an irrational hatred for this font?


It's seen as unprofessional, commonly used on church group ads and stuff like that. Then people kind of jumped on that and it snowballed.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

COMIC SANS IS THE *BEST FONT*, GUYS


----------



## Wargle

why does a pumpkin periodically appear on my screen?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Wargle said:


> why does a pumpkin periodically appear on my screen?


What pumpkin?


----------



## Zero Moment

Karkat Vantas said:


> What pumpkin?


LOL

My eyes hurt, for some reason everything is black and white, and I can't get color back D:


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> I guess I must be the only one who has no idea what this stuff is.
> 
> I see the Dewgong in the logo is replaced by some little armless dude with sunglasses, and there's what appears to be a pile of muppets in the corner, and the font is different... but... I don't really get the joke, other than the "change the forum style to something weird" part.


It would be wonderful to provide such a link to Homestuck but I do feel that you as well shall fall to its extremely addicting narcotic properties. 

Simply view the hallucinogenic effect the webcomic has held upon the current forum skin.


----------



## spaekle

Totally using Joltik style now. It reminds me of Pokechow. :v


----------



## Alxprit

Will the actual site outside of the forums also get Joltik style?


----------



## Butterfree

Only if Kratos lets me adapt it, I guess?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I wouldn't mind at all.

(Incidentally, tomorrow I will probably gather all of the images for the forum style and send them to you so you can set the image directories up properly and not have the whole wrong quote button issue, etc..)


----------



## Autumn

I COMPLETELY MISSED THIS PRANK ; ; can i have a link to ridiculousstyle please


----------



## 1. Luftballon

try the style chooser.

I would actually use this style, but no quote icon and the icon next to each thread is just stretched and looks terrible.


----------

